# Betrug Kleinanzeigen Vitamix 750 Professional inkl. OVP u. Garantie



## Simonson (13 April 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind auch zum erstem Mal reingefallen. 

Bestimmt gibt es noch mehr Geschädigte.

Wir überweisen das Geld auf folgendes Konto: 

DE05100777770213047400
NORSDE51XXX

Die Ebay Kleinanzeigen Konto Inhaberin kontaktierte ich heute telefonisch nachdem ich ihre Telefonnummer recherchierte. Ihr Account wurde wohl gehackt, was ich für authentisch halte. 

Also ACHTUNG bei dieser Konto Verbindung!!


----------



## Zille (28 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

bei uns war das ähnlich.

DE47 1001 0010 0649 3461 27.
Wie seid ihr an die Kontaktdaten gekommen?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Juni 2018)

Die Kontaktdaten sind irrelevant, entweder sind die aus einem gekaperten Account oder fremd bzw. falsch. Einzig die Bankverbindung bietet einen Ermittlungsansatz für die Behörden. Doch diese Postbankkonto vom Opfer Zille könnte mit falschen oder fremden Daten eröffnet worden sein, das bei der Noris Bank vom Simonson freilich auch.

Obacht ist bei allen Überweisungen geboten, ins Ausland sowieso. Derzeit zeichnen sich Manipulationen bei Kontoeröffnungen meines Erachtens vor allem bei folgenden Banken ab:

Fidor Bank AG
N26 Bank GmbH
Postbank AG
Commerzbank AG
Hier scheint die Eröffnung von Onlinekonten auch mit fremden/falschen Daten besonders einfach zu sein. Genügende kriminelle Energie und das entsprechende Know How braucht es dazu aber schon.

Derzeit im Trend - es werden Leute über Facebook und anderswo geködert (z. B. mit gefakten Kreditangeboten, Bewertungen für Apps usw.) Diese Leute geben den Halunken gutgläubig ihre Daten und mit denen werden Onlinekonten beantragt. Dann schickt die Bank den Betrügern als Kontoeröffner einen Link zum Video-ID-Verfahren, das an den Leut weiter gereicht wird (z. B. von IDnow):






….und der angesprochene Leut führt die Verifizierung im irrtümlichen Glaube durch, diese für "sein" Produkt auszuführen. Die Halunken können nun das Konto für ihre betrügerischen Zwecke nutzen und die Beute aus eBay- und sonstigen Portalbetrügereien dann online auf andere Konten (oft Prepaid-Kreditkarten) auscashen.

Die Gelackmeierten sind nicht nur die Geschädigten, die ihre Kohle im Nirwana versenkt haben sondern auch die Leute, mit deren Daten die Konten eröffnet wurden. Auf die stürzt sich nämlich die Strafverfolgung, obwohl die nicht mal leichtfertige Geldwäscher sondern einfach nur weitere Opfer sind.


----------



## der Helm (27 September 2019)

Achtung, die Betrüger sind wieder unterwegs.
Diesmal wird der Vitamix von "Lylly" verkauft.


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2019)

Haushaltsgeräte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Haushaltsgeräte gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Schlitz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Worauf begründet sich diese Aussage?


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2019)

Vielleicht an den immer wieder gleichen Bildern?

Das Gerät kostet neu etwa 875 €, bei Amazon sogar 929, gebaucht aber nur 400. Der Verkäufer Lylly hätte gern 530 €. Um festzustellen, ob Betrug lauert (wenn das mit den Bildern nicht bestätigt ist), bietet man 350 € und fragt nach dem Zahlungsmodus. Will der Verkäufer Zahlung per PayPal - Option "Freunde und Bekannte" sollten die Alarmglocken läuten. Genauso allerdings auch bei Vorkasse per Überweisung.

*Nur Barzahlung bei Abholung wäre eine sichere Option.*

Selbst PayPal zickt, wenn die Zahlung mit Käuferschutz ausgewählt wurde. Immerhin ist eBay-Kleinanzeigen ein Produkt von eBay und eBay ist ein Tochterunternehmen von PayPal. eBay-Kleinanzeigen warnt vor anderen Zahlungen als Barzahlung bei Abholung, vermutlich auch in seinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Und darauf kann sich PayPal berufen, da der Käufer leichtfertig handelt. Rückzahlungen bei Lieferausfall erfolgen meines Erachtens demnach allenfalls aus Kulanz.


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2019)

Das Profil:


> Lylly
> Privater Nutzer
> * Aktiv seit 09.07.2018
> 1 / 77*  Anzeigen online / gesamt


ob er solange "geschlafen" hat um nach 77 Anzeigen jetzt abzuzocken?


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> ...ob er solange "geschlafen" hat um nach 77 Anzeigen jetzt abzuzocken?


Auch im Trend, gekaperte KA-Accounts.


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2019)

> Dieser Nutzer hat derzeit keine Anzeigen online. Folgst du ihm schon, um über neue Anzeigen informiert zu werden?


Leider kann man bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen nicht sehen, wann er früher Anzeigen gesetzt hat
und  kann auch nicht ohne aktuelle Anzeige kontaktieren (soweit mir bekannt)


----------

